# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  PROBLEMAS CON EL F.P.

## BITTOR

Hola a todos de nuevo,queria preguntaros una duda que tengo sobre el f.p.,yo tengo uno pero cada vez q lo uso tengo q acerlo con poca luz y a distancia pq se ve un monton,y aun asi m cuesta creer que no se den cuenta,mas q nada por el color,es demasiado oscuro;el otro dia puse la tele y salia Manel Fuentes diciendo q abia aprendido magia y q iba a acer desaparecer un pañuelo y me dio asta verguenza de todo lo que se le veia,cualquiera podria darse cuenta,cantaba un monton.Hay f.p.s de diferentes tonos?Espero no tener que ir al solarium para poder usarlo jeje.muchas gracias y hasta otra. :shock:

----------


## ignoto

Tal vez no lo estás haciendo bien.
¿De dónde o de quien has aprendido a usarlo?

----------


## BITTOR

Sera eso,no lo e aprendido de ningun sitio,compre un truco hace mucho y me vino el F.P. y un folleto con algunas explicaciones,e igual es q es de mala calidad,pero el de Manel Fuentes era igual y si yo lo vi lo tuvo que ver mas de media España.Se ve que lo tienes,yo lo llevo con naturalidad y nadie lo nota pero porque cuando hago la desaparicion abro las manos como en figura de murcielago camuflandolo parcialmente con el pulgar izquierdo,pero despues que hago?Yo suelo meter la mano en el bolsillo donde lo deposito a la vez que saco el movil con la excusa de que creia que me llamaban y asi me deshago de el,digo:"vaya...m parecia que me habia vibrado"y despues vuelvo a guardar el movil y sigo con mi rutina.Pero sto lo hago a distancia,no podria hacerlo en una mesa pq cualquiera se daria cuenta,o al menos a mi me parece;muchas veces me dan ganas de probarlo con mis padres pero no kiero que lo descubran,se desvaneceria la ilusion y tardaria mucho en volverles a sorprender.

----------


## ignoto

Por si te sirve de algo.
Si quieres aprender a hacerlo, tendrás que contactar con algún mago.
Además de leerte algún libro como el del Gran Henry (mira en www.tiendamagia.com ) e, incluso, algún DVD (mira en el mismo sitio).
Para que te hagas una idea, un mago principiante (como yo) lo hace a un palmo de las narices de alguien que lo conoce y encima le comentan "mi marido hace lo mismo pero él usa una funda para el dedo" (totalmente verídico, me ocurrió el primer sábado de octubre del 2004 durante la fiesta de cumpleaños de uno de mis hijos).

Por si alguien tiene dudas:

¡No se ve, canastos!

Si se te ve, es que no lo haces bien.

Aprende primero y, después, practica, practica, practica y vuelve a practicar.

----------


## BITTOR

Igual es que yo como conozco el secreto creo que los demas se daran cuenta,pero practicare mas y mas,ahora estoy mas centrado con la cartomagia pero mas adelante me comprare ese libro,muchas gracias y hasta pronto compañero.

----------


## MrKhaki

Hola, paisanuco  :Smile1:  bienvenido a este foro. Por las referencias que das ¿el juego que compraste era de la casa francesa O.I.D. ?? Si es así supongo que el f.p. sea de mala calidad, y el de Manel Fuentes, pues bueno, puede que tambien fuera pésima la forma de presentarlo él. Respecto al color.. tienden a oscurecer con el uso (yo siempre lo llevo en el bolsillo), pero no es nada grave que el jabón no pueda solucionar  :Wink1:  Respecto a camuflarlo y descargarlo... sé natural 100% . Si te llevas la mano rapidamente al bolsillo sospecharán de ella... ¿¿por qué no te llevas la otra :P y el mosqueo será doble?? El modo de mostrar las manos como un murcielago, tampoco me parece la más correcta, a menos que lo requiera la presentación. Ante todo NATURALIDAD, y con un buen ensayo fijo que no se te lo ven.

Ah!, al principio de usarlo hay un fallo, que es mirarnos la zona del fp a ver si se nos nota o no.. y claro, cosa que nosotros miremos, cosa que mirarán los espectadores.... He hecho desapapriciones a plena luz del día, rodeado de personas que no me quitaban ojo, y creeme que nadie lo ha sospechado ni por lo más remoto.

En cuanto a la desaparicion del pañuelo... a mi cada vez me gusta menos usar pañuelos con fp... la reacción causa-efecto-medio... a quienes tengan la mosca detrás de la oreja les hará pensar en el fp. Que conste que es un elemente que nos puede dar muuuucho más juego.

¡¡Nos vemos!!.. si no desaparecemos

----------


## Ella

jeje, el fp no se ve..mira, yo incluso he llegado a usar uno en el que en la uña hay un dibujo de una carita sonrriendo jaja, asi que ya te puedes imaginar...no es necesario guardar el fp, puedes empalmarlo o ponerlo en la axila :P
la gente no sabe que excisten fp, y si tomas las precauciones y lo manejas como se debe no se daran cuenta, yo lo uso con una distancia de menos de un metro y soy nueva en esto...
mira, hay un video muy bueno, 25 trick with a thumb tip, y de libros pues... "falso pulgar"  y en ingles "101 thumb tip triks"
bueno, ya nos contaras que tal  :Wink1: 
besitos!

----------


## Ella

yo hoy he hecho una especie de historia con fp: iva de que un dia caminando entraba en una tienda y me compraba un muñeco, entonces metia un billete firmado en mi  mano y desaparecia apareciendo el muñeco, luego contaba que como no me gustaba el dueño me devolvio el billete, y volvia a aparecer el billete.
luego metia el billete en la mano "pero se me perdio" (el billete no estaba) pero una amiga me lo encontro (y lo saque del bolsillo de una amiga).
guarde el billete en el bolsillo del pantalon, segui caminendo y compre algo que "me gustaba mas", entonces mostrando la mano izquierda sin  nada hacia aparecer una pelota.
a mi me gusta usar el fp para hacer aparecer muuuchas monedas a la vez...es impactante porque es evidente que no se pueden esconder tantas entre los espacios interdigitales :P
besitos!

----------


## 46u5t1n

Hice algunos juegos con el fp en un taller de jóvenes donde tenía la confianza de que, si me salia mal, no se ivan a ir de la “sin hueso” o me lo ivan a echar en cara. Calculé un ángulo a mi izquierda de 60º y a mi derecha de 70º p’alante. Yo esperé un efecto “Como lo has hecho?” mientras que el que obtuve fue el de “ostras, como en la tele”. Me fue muy efectivo, lo que no se es si se vió y no me quisieron decir nada para no deprimirme.
Respecto a las posiciones de las manos lo tengo muy claro: pulgares al publico y movimiento continuo sin llegar a ser sospechoso: actuar como si no tuvieses nada. 
Y lo mas importante NUNCA MIRES AL FP. Si lo haces, todos mirarán. Si crees que, peligrosamente se escurre, descardamente apuntaló con el dedo medio sin llegar a flexionarlo o hacer fuerza, porque se verá que existe algo extraño. Síntoma claro de que estamos haciendo fuerza es la posición de  los dedos: al hacer fuerza con el dedo medio sobre el pulgar, los demas dedos se contraen y se ve algo extraño.
Mi fp es de Vernet, me lo regaló NRS y, aunque no es del mismo color de mi piel, lo he usado a un metro de una persona con un sol que aporreaba y le tuve que prestar la fregona para recoger la baba del suelo, porque el color coincide con el de mi palma.

----------


## Ella

si, sabes tambien que puedes hacer en vez de guardarlo por lo del movil? decir por ejemplo, si lo tienes en tu mano izquierda, a alguien de ese mismo lado que sople tu mano derecha, asi giras el cuerpo, esa persona mirara tu mano, y los demas tambien (veran tu perfil), asi que tienes todo tu flanco izquierdo libre incluido tu mano para guardar el fp e incluso sacar otra cosa.
besitos!

----------


## BITTOR

Cuanta gente me ha respondido!!!!!!Que majos!!!Es que no tengo internet en casa y me conecto en la universidad.Oye controlais mazo e,el truco si que lo compre en lo de O.I.D. y por lo que me habeis comentado ademas de ser malo el F.P. me keda pequeño pq m cuesta sacarlo y claro hay que intentar que no se note;este sabado estaba tomando algo con mi hermana y para hacer la prueba la hice un truquillo:la dije que cogiera una servilleta,la rompiera en muchos pedacitos e hiciera una bola,despues la meti en mi puño,la dije que soplara y abri la mano,abri la bolita y la servilleta staba reconstruida,estubo muy bien pq lo hice con un elemento del bar y fue imprevisto(para ella claro) y no se dio cuenta claro que mi hermana sin gafas no ve mucho y el bar estaba poco iluminado,asi que no me arriesgo mas con ese F.p..Yo soy muy nuevo en esto y he oido que primero hay que empezar por la cartomagia pero puedo compaginarlo.De momento m  comprare el libro del Gran Henry y un F.P de Vernet,son mejores los blandos verdad?Muchas gracias x todo compañeros. :shock:

----------


## Ella

eso es verdad, yo por ejemplo no he tocado la cartomagia porque ocupa mucho tiempo, no en cuanto practicar ya que es muy practico, si no en leer!!!, hay muuucho escrito y ahora no me puedo permitir eso porque estoy estudiando, quizas en verano si.
que te gustaria aprender a ti?...numismagia, cuerdas, pelotas, gomas elasticas (he conseguido 3 videos que son buenisimos sobre este tema)...
bueno, besios

----------


## ignoto

Efectivamente, no es preciso aprender primero cartomagia.
Aún así, es recomendable porque permite obtener resultados satisfactorios muy pronto y con una inversión mínima.
Yo no soy cartomago aunque siempre llevo una baraja encima y no pasa mas de un día sin que esté haciendo tonterías con ella (otros usan monedas o esponjas).
Con las monedas tienes que practicar mucho mas para hacer algo medio decente aunque la numismagia tiene sus ventajas.
Un DVD no es barato y, para aprender, probablemente necesites mas cosas.
Si eres un principiante, puede que te asustes de lo cara que resulta la magia si no la coges con buen pié.

El libro "Cartomagia fundamental" y un par de barajas te darán juego para meses.
Si lo quieres hacer bien, muchos meses.

No importa por dónde empieces, pero si que puede resultar fundamental el empezar bien.

Cualquier mago (incluso los numismagos mas maniáticos) te podrá resolver cualquier duda de cartomagia básica.

Conozco magos avezados incapaces de contestar a casi nada relacionado con la magia con monedas o con esponjas.

Tú mismo.

----------


## BITTOR

Hola a todos!!!!A mi lo que mas me gusta es la numismagia,la magia con esponjas y la magia con cuerdas;(la magia con gomas no la conozco),lo que mas las apariciones,desapariciones,transposiciones,tranfor  maciones,etc...La cartomagia me gusta tambien mucho porque las cartas son un elemento muy comun y pueden dar mucho juego.De momento me empapare el Cartomagia Fundamental y el Falso Pulgar,yo soy muy nuevo en esto y tengo que ir poco poco,lo que vaya aprendiendo quiero aprenderlo bien.

----------


## Ella

ey, bittor eres de los mios!!, jejeje, bueno, con respecto a las gomas la impresion que causa mas o menos es que las gomas (de pelo o de las otras) te atraviesan un dedo o mano, o incluso entre ellas, asi como los aros, que se mete uno dentro de otro, igual. Mira esto, es un poco cutre pero ...estoy recien empezando, eh?, jajaja http://club.telepolis.com/menudosomos/atraviesa1.WMV
el libro cartomagia fundamental por lo que se y me han contado es bueniisimo, pero no queda alli la cosa, porque luego hay que aprender ha hacer saltos y esas cosas..jejeje
bueno, tu mira bien lo que mas te gusta, y a ello!!!
sinceramente yo solo me he comprado las bolas, el fp y el libro de gomas de esponja...todo lo otro lo consegui por otros medios   :Wink:  
cualquier duda nos preguntas.
ah,por cierto, si aprendes bolas te sera facil la numismagia, ademas, incluso puedes hacer los trucos de numismagia con las bolas (que es lo que hago yo, jugando con bolas de distinto color, por ejemplo te meto una bola roja y otra amarilla en la mano, sacas una de las 2 y magicamente la que has sacado aparece dentro de tu puño cerrado y la que tenias dentro fuera  :Wink1: ; eso es un efecto con monedas de gregory wilson en on the spot.
bueno, besitos!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...tomaaa! Ella,  de donde has aprendido este juego?

----------


## BITTOR

Ey!!!que guapo lo de la goma!eres tu la del video?Esta mu bien porque siempre tienes por ahi alguna goma,es un elemento muy comun.Lo de las bolas de esponja si que me mola,de echo tengo un juego en el que primero cojo una bola,la espachurro en los dedos mando a alguien soplar y se convierte en dos bolas,luego cojo y meto una bola en mi puño y la otra en el puño de alguien,hago un pequeño pase magico,abro mi puño y esta vacio porque mi bola a viajado al puño del espectador que ahora tiene dos,saco una tercera bola y voy montando las tres mientras las meto en mi puño y mando soplar,abro la mano y ya no hay bolas sino un cubo de esponja,claro que todo el mundo te dice:Me dejas cojerlo?y tu te cagas en tó y les tienes que  poner cualquier excusa tonta.Haber si encuentro otro cuadrado para darle el cambiazo y que puedan examinarlo.Y tu no tienes mas libros?cuanto tiempo llevas aprendiendo?es que parece que controlas.Yo no dispongo de otros medios pa conseguir el material que comprandolo Ella,asi que estoy esperando a mi cumple que es en mayo pa arruinarme un poco,ya sabeis que acepto regalos DE TODOS jeje,soy muy agradecido.Hasta otra compañera.

----------


## Ella

jeje, si que tengo libros pero lo que mas videos, pero todo en el ordenador  :Wink1:  comprado solo uno, el de magia con esponjas.Empece en diciembre pero no he tenido casi tiempo de practicar, estudio medicina en madrid, lo que suelo hacer es ver los trucos en video o leerlos, me los parendo y luego practico entre clases.
a ver..hay 3 videos sobre gomas elasticas, yo tengo ahora el 2 pero dentro de poco el 3 y el 1.
los videos se llaman: Magic with rubberband volumen 1, 2, y 3, el mago es Dan Harlan.
hoy me he grabado en la cafeteria, a ver si te gusta (la de la camara es algo mala, jaja, pero en todo momento tengo las mismas 2 gomas con las que empiezo, en serio)...ah,por cierto, estoy buena, jajajaja
http://club.telepolis.com/menudosomos/gomas1.WMV tambien tengo unas rutinas con bolas de esponja pero las tengo que repetir porque son de diciembre, de cuando empece, y si te das cuenta, hay veces que me quedo en blanco y no se como seguir, jajajaja... http://club.telepolis.com/menudosomos/1.WMV ahora lo hago mejor, eh??, asi que no os riais   :Oops:  
besitos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
...el segundo link no va!!!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> ...ah,por cierto, estoy buena, jajajaja
> 
> 
> Asi me gusta, hablando claro, juajuajuajua. No tienes abuela.


 :shock:  Tomaaaa.... dicen que quien no tiene abuela, ni come ni almuerza... o era verguenza :Confused:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
...la verdad es que no está nada mal, y encima buen partido (por lo de medica)...

 :shock:  coñequellegalanovia! taluegor!

----------


## ignoto

No señor, no está mal.
Si tuviera unos añitos mas (o yo unos cuantos menos) hasta le diría alguna barbaridad.
Ahora en serio, muy bien lo de las gomas.

----------


## Ella

gracias, jeje, ey, y que edad me hechais? tengo 20..pero aparento menos, no de cuerpo claro, jajajajaja
este fin de semana a ver si me termino los videos de gomas.
besitos!
y el video mejor no os lo pongo porque lo hago de pena, super rigida, cuando haga otro os lo paso.besitos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...que lo ponga, que lo ponga...

----------


## BITTOR

Jajajaja ey Armand no te rias que es que lo cuento asi para que me entendais jaja.Pues la chica si que es buen partido y yo tengo 23 pero...me pilla muy lejos.Muy chulo el video Ella,aunque el segundo no se ve;nunca habia visto magia con gomas y esta muy bien,ayer a la noche anduve con una goma de pelo de mi hermana haber si me salia pero ná.Oye una preguntita:el fp como tiene que quedar?es que voy a pedir uno blando de vernet y es tamaño normal y aber si me va a kedar mal,yo tengo las manos grandes pero los dedos finos.oye y es mejor blando no?parece mas natural. :shock:

----------


## Ella

hola, pues mira, yo uso uno duro..hay personas que prefieren duros, depende de lo que vas a meter, te tiene que quedar un poco por arriba de la falange distal, asi al doblar el pulgar salga con facilidad, no tienes que meterlo hasta adentro del dedo, eh??, y cuando hagas la presentacion siempre mostrando la punta y con el dedo doblado.
http://club.telepolis.com/menudosomos/1.wmv cuando las haga bien os lo paso de nuevo, pero no tengais en cuenta la presentacion, si no, las rutinas...:P
besitos

----------


## BITTOR

Acabo de ver tu video y estoy alucinando,que pasada,a mi no me ha parecido que estubieras rigida,igual lo dices porque te movias mucho,pero a mi me ha encantado,haber cuando hago yo eso.Un besote. :D

----------


## magomago

La verdad es que me alegra ver a alguna chica que esta empezando en esto de la magia.Las chicas teneis que abriros camino y demostrar que podeis hacerlo tan bien o mejor que los chicos.
Ahora solo depende de ti seguir practicando y demostrando lo que te gusta y lo que sabes hacer,he visto los videos y me han gustado asi que adelante y MUCHA MAGIA.
Por cierto de donde has aprendido palabras como falange distal? que coño es una falange distal?,perdon por mi ignorancia

----------


## Roberto

en medicina se utilizan los terminos proximal y distal para indicar su proximidad o lejania del resto del cuerpo.

La falange distal sería la mas lejana del cuerpo osea la 1ª. (Si me equivoco y hay algun medico por aki que me corrija). 

un saludo

----------


## Ella

jejeje, gracias, a que tengo las manos grandes??mmmmm  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

hola, he hecho unos dibujos explicando lo de la goma que atraviesa el dedo, si alguno lo quiere que me los pida por privado y se los envio por alli o por mail  :Wink1:  porque no aun no tengo los mensajes para entrar a la zona secreta.... 8-) 
ah, y para que veas que soy buena, me he hecho fotos con posiciones que puedes usar con el fp:

----------


## marcel

> hola, he hecho unos dibujos explicando lo de la goma que atraviesa el dedo, si alguno lo quiere que me los pida por privado y se los envio por alli o por mail  porque no aun no tengo los mensajes para entrar a la zona secreta.... 8-) 
> ah, y para que veas que soy buena, me he hecho fotos con posiciones que puedes usar con el fp:


Hola a todos, en especial a ella, por sus videos y como no por su cuerpo... :shock: 
Yo con el F.P hago una rutina que me enseño mi amigo y Mago Venur que creo que es alucinante para los profanos, consiste en conseguir un botellin de agua y le pides al espectador que la abra, entonces le explicas que debe tirar agua dentro de tu puño y que tu vas a intentar hacer desaparecer el agua delante de sus narices, para alargarlo un poco, cuando ya tengo el agua dentro de mi puño, le pregunto si sabe cuantas calorias serian necesarias para hacer desaparecer el agua, las respuestas son varias por parte del espectador.
Entonces hago como si mi dedo pulgar fuera una fuente de calor y lo meto dentro de mi puño, al hacerlo empalmo el FP y abro las manos.El espectador entonces ve como el agua salta por todos los lados y cae al suelo y tu le explicas que el truco ya a terminado por que el agua ya a desaparecido, entonces el espectador se queda con cara de ESO YA LO HAGO YO!! Ahora viene lo bueno: pides algo para secarte las manos y entonces explicas que el agua aparte de poder ser liquida,gaseosa o solida tambien puedes hablar con ella como las plantas y que tu vas hablar con ella para que vuelva a tu mano, nadie se lo cree, entonces haces lo que ya os imaginais, y al mas incredulo con vuestro puño cerrado le pedis que habra una mano y le tirais el agua que llevais encima de su mano.
El efectazo es impresionante!!!
Saludos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Claro, tenerlo siempre encarado como sale en las fotos de Ella es imposible, pero cuando las manos están mas o menos quietas, si que pueden estar en esta posición. Para cuando no, pues para eso está la misdirection, para apartar el foco de atención hacia otro lado.

----------


## Ella

jejeje, ey, pues lo del agua lo he intentando pero siempre se me rebalsa :(
con respecto a las posiciones, yo las uso pero siempre moviendo la mano, e incluso estoy hablando ultimamente asi para que se me vea natural.
por ahora nadie me ha dicho que lo ha visto...
pero bueno, para que practique bittor no esta mal, no?
besitos

----------


## Ella

ah, por cierto, que otras posturas sabeiS? ponedlas, que yo tambien hace poco que he empezado con el fp, suelo poner las manos a la altura del pecho , esta bien?
ah, por cierto bittor, yo hago lo del papel pero de otra forma, 1º lo hago como tu, y luego les digo "si quieres te lo explico", (esta en el libro de Falso polgar", entonces les digo que tengo pepel entero guardado en la mano y que rompo el otro, y al coger polvos magicos hago un cambiazo, pero como soy maga...tambien reconstruyo el roto que cambie :P
ahora me estoy sentrando mas en aprender ha hacer historias...con las bolas me cuesta mas...aqui hay un chico (MrKhaki
) que hace "la pesadilla del profesor" pero contando que uno es pulgarcito, otro frankestein y asi.. e incluso tiene mensaje. esta muy guay, es como una fabula
bueno, me voy a dormir, que estoy viajando en coche por madrid desde la 1 y estoy MUERTA
besitos

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> ah, por cierto, que otras posturas sabeiS?      
> 
> ... la altura del pecho , esta bien?     :D 
> 
> .... y al coger polvos magicos ....    :roll: 
> 
> ... con las bolas me cuesta mas...

----------


## Ella

jajajajajaja,...que buena!

----------


## MrKhaki

jajajajaja... Dani... esa cabecita.. que se te va...

Respecto a las posiciones del fp. No creo que haya una posición clara, pero todos conocemos en qué momentos se convierte en algo especialmente visible. Ante todo: naturalidad. De movimientos, de velocidad, etc... yo al principio movía las manos estrepitosamente (miedo a ser descubierto), hasta que me di cuenta que no debía hacer nada de eso.... porque precisamente esos movimientos nerviosos son los que provocan la sospecha.

Respecto al juego del agua: hmm... curioso, sí, pero ¿la carga del fp con el agua no es un poco salvaje? No sé, un poco mosqueante... Yo haría un simulacro de mojar el dedo para ver si está fresca o algo así...  :Wink1:  incluso llevando el dedo a la boca.

Respecto a la historia de la pesadilla del profesor, Ella, a ver si la coloco escrita entera en la zona secreta... Pero recuerda que la historia y el juego los hilo con la cuerta cortada y recompuesta.

¡¡Nos vemos!!.. si no desaparecemos

----------


## carmen

me acabo de comprar un fp duro, pero en la tienda me han dicho que me va grande y que lo corte un poco porque me tapa todo el dedo. 

Por donde tiene que llegar un fp?

----------


## Ella

pues pues pues pues...en tu dedo pulgar hay unas rayitas horizontales donde el dedo flexiona, pues a esa altura, para que te lo puedas quitar con facilidad.
pero, pero si te queda grande...si lo cortas fijate bien, porque hade sobrar un buen trozo de fp porque si no, como metes las cosas?, si da el tope con el dedo no te entra nada...
no te dejan cambiarlo por otro? porque si sede se te puede salir...
un besito

----------


## marcel

[quote="MrKhaki"]jajajajaja... Dani... esa cabecita.. que se te va...

Respecto a las posiciones del fp. No creo que haya una posición clara, pero todos conocemos en qué momentos se convierte en algo especialmente visible. Ante todo: naturalidad. De movimientos, de velocidad, etc... yo al principio movía las manos estrepitosamente (miedo a ser descubierto), hasta que me di cuenta que no debía hacer nada de eso.... porque precisamente esos movimientos nerviosos son los que provocan la sospecha.

Respecto al juego del agua: hmm... curioso, sí, pero ¿la carga del fp con el agua no es un poco salvaje? No sé, un poco mosqueante... Yo haría un simulacro de mojar el dedo para ver si está fresca o algo así...  :Wink1:  incluso llevando el dedo a la boca.
Salvaje?Bueno a lo mejor si, yo no lo ser, solo llevo un año en el arte de la Magia, pero da buen resultado.Lo del simulacro de mojar el dedo, lo tendre en cuenta, muchas gracias.

----------


## carmen

Ella, pues me parece que me voi a tener que comprar otro porque este me va largo de dedo y ajustado. No me sobra nada, bueno si, dos milimetros.

----------


## ignoto

Carmen, si vas a venir a lo de Almussafes podrás comprarte un F.P. Eclipse en el stand de Jay Scott Berry. Probablemente el mejor F.P. que existe (a mi es el que mas me gusta, vamos).
Solamente tendrás que extender el pulgar y su partenaire te dará uno de tu talla (tienne tres o cuatro, no me acuerdo).
En caso de duda, le preguntas a cualquiera que esté por allí. Puede que sea mago.

----------


## Roberto

Los FP´s de vernet se pueden adaptar al dedo metiendolos en agua hirviendo (con cuidado de no quemarte). Una vez adaptado lo metes en agua fria para que  endurezca de nuevo y ya esta 

Un saludo

----------


## Ella

ala!, justamente habia entrado para escribir eso mismo, nunca lo he probado, pero me han dicho que funciona.
de todas formas, a mi tambien se me mete el fp hasta el fondo, pero la cuestion es que debe tambien quedarse sujeto a la altura que te dije
besitos

----------


## Roberto

Hola Armand, Tienes razon quiza no me explique bien. Metes el fp en el agua hirviendo, pero solo el fp sin dedo dentro. A lo que me referia con cuidado de no quemarte es al sacarlo para adaptarlo ya que sigue estando muy caliente.

De todos modos si el P entra hasta dentro creo que sera dificil adaptarlo. Es mas facil, comodo y rapido comprar uno de una talla mas pequeña.

Un saludo

----------


## carmen

me parece que os voi hacer caso a todos empezaré por hervirlo y acabaré yendo a almusafes.

----------


## Dorado84

Uff, están muy bien los efectos. Me han gustado mucho. yo no te noto nada rígida y muy bien. Saludos

----------


## 46u5t1n

yo tengo un fp de vernet y, por mucho que lo cueza, no lo consigo poner a mi medida.
¿cuanto tiempo lo teneis en agua hirviendo? yo caliento un vaso con agua en el microondas un minuto y medio a temperatura máxima y no encoge.

----------


## iviro

Hola:Yo tambien soy un aprendiz......y una de las cosas que me ha dado mas satisfacion es el FP.
Al principio, solo me preocupaba que se me viera y ahi cometia la mayor de las equivocaciones.Consulte con un amigo y me comento lo que aqui se ha dicho mas "Naturalidad". Y empece por llevarlo siempre en el bolsillo.Sacandolo en diversas ocasiones, al fumar, al pedir una herramienta en el trabajo e incluso comiendo........Sin que nadie se diera cuenta.
Solo uno me pregunto que me pasaba en el dedo que parecia lo tenia hinchado.........jjejeje. Eso me dio soltura y confianza al hacer un juego. 
Por cierto el truco de Marcel lo desconocia,muy bueno,lo probare con tu permiso. y si sabeis alguno mas ya contareis.........Yo solo hago el clasico de la desaparicion del cigarro encendido en la mano y servilleta, algun dulce, papeles.........
AH!!! mi dedo es duro y mas oscuro que mi piel.
Saludos, magicos amigos.....!!!

----------


## Roberto

Nadie ha dicho que encoja , si lo hierves es para que se ablande y lo puedas adaptar a tu propio dedo, no es que se haga pequeño.
Siento si exprese mal

Un saludo

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Nadie ha dicho que encoja , si lo hierves es para que se ablande y lo puedas adaptar a tu propio dedo, no es que se haga pequeño.
> Siento si exprese mal
> 
> Un saludo


Anda que como se nos quede pegado   :Lol:  !!!  Esto debe funcionar siempre y cuando se trate de un mínimo ajuste, por que si va muy grande...

----------


## Ella

ey, pues yo quiero uno muy grande y que no encoja  :Wink1:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> ey, pues yo quiero uno muy grande y que no encoja


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  ...ave María purísima sin pecado concebida...

----------


## marcel

> Hola:Yo tambien soy un aprendiz......y una de las cosas que me ha dado mas satisfacion es el FP.
> Al principio, solo me preocupaba que se me viera y ahi cometia la mayor de las equivocaciones.Consulte con un amigo y me comento lo que aqui se ha dicho mas "Naturalidad". Y empece por llevarlo siempre en el bolsillo.Sacandolo en diversas ocasiones, al fumar, al pedir una herramienta en el trabajo e incluso comiendo........Sin que nadie se diera cuenta.
> Solo uno me pregunto que me pasaba en el dedo que parecia lo tenia hinchado.........jjejeje. Eso me dio soltura y confianza al hacer un juego. 
> Por cierto el truco de Marcel lo desconocia,muy bueno,lo probare con tu permiso. y si sabeis alguno mas ya contareis.........Yo solo hago el clasico de la desaparicion del cigarro encendido en la mano y servilleta, algun dulce, papeles.........
> AH!!! mi dedo es duro y mas oscuro que mi piel.
> Saludos, magicos amigos.....!!!


Hola Iviro, si haces el juego del agua tiene que ser con un fp, que si lo entras mas de la cuenta te quede cerrado para que no caiga el agua,ok.
Saludos  y Magia

----------


## ignoto

Ella, me vas a revolucionar a los chavales.

----------


## magomago

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

No sabia que un FP podia dar tanto juego y podia tener tantos dobles sentidos.

----------


## ignoto

FP significa "falso pene".
Palabras de Gustavo Otero.

----------


## marcel

Pues si significa eso, entonces yo NO TENGO NINGUN FP!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

jajaja, ingnoto...
bueno, aprobecho este post porque no encuentro el de las bolas de esponja...
he visto hoy un video de troy hooser que creo que se llama sponge balls bonus en el que hace rutinas de desaparicion de bolas de esponja, entre ellas una con fp, pero lo interesante (al menos para mi) es que no hace el tipico deposito de meter ma bola con la otra mano en el puño para hacerla desaparecer, si no que pasa la palma de la mano derecha sobre la palma de la mano izquierda que contiene la bola y esta desaparece, de igual forma para cambiarla de color.
me ha gustaooooooooooo  8)

----------


## BITTOR

Hola a todos de nuevo,por fin mi fp vernet!!!con las ganas que tenia(tenia uno blando pa niños o pa alguna chica),el caso es que me lo pruebo y aparte de quedarme muy justo,no entra mas de la puntita del dedo,osease hasta la primera falange y claro me hace un pedazo de dedo de la leche ademas de lo gordo que es,lo bueno es el color que es mas clarito que el que tenia(mi hermana con el otro me dijo que si me habia quemado el dedo),siempre queda tan largo el dedo o soy yo que tengo mu largos los dedos?igual lo pongo en agua caliente pa que me kede un pokito mas holgado porque me resulta muy dificil ponermelo rapido y sin que se note con la mano donde lo tengo.Si no da resultado pedire uno grande y esperemos que solo sea un pokitin mas grande.Bueno saludos

----------


## ignoto

¿Alguien a usado el FP eclipse de Jay Scott Berry?
Mi amigo Sergio me dijo que podía meter hasta cuatro bolas de esponja pero, aparte de que las bolas de esponja me las manejo mejor con el sanada (incluso con el de Henry Evans, que parece una montaña mas que una cascarilla), no acabo de producirlas bien.
Esta noche tenemos conferencia y no podré preguntarle por la carga por la abertura de la uña.
¿Alguien podría indicarme?

Otro punto: El cargador de tapón del mismo sujeto no me convence para según qué cosas y la carga en cascada no me vale para un caso concreto en el que tengo que cargar el FP del brazo (no, no vale el cinturón. Llevaré un canguro) y el cargador de goma tampoco me apaña.
Había pensado hacerme un cargador con una tetilla de biberón pero no sé si funcionará. ¿Alhuien lo ha probado?

Esta vez soy yo el que pide ayudas varias. Gracias anticipadas y porfavores varios.

----------


## Ella

se mete cuatro bolas? yo intente meter una en uno normal lo malo es que me es dificil luego sacarlas, por eso para las bolas uso uno grande y corto

----------


## hechicero

Ignoto, yo he utilizado el eclipse de Scott Berry pero con pañuelos.
La verdad es que no creo que tenga más capacidad que un FP normal, sino que incluso en lo que a mí respecta, tiene MENOS que uno normal. La razón es lógica: en un FP normal puedes meter a presión todo lo que quieras y no pasa nada, pero en un eclipse si metes cosas a mucha presión se te puede abrir el "corte", tú ya me entiendes.
Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Son bolas de una pulgada. Entran bien y "deben" salir por el corte. El problema es que no acierto con el juego de presiones para producirlas una a una. Lo único que saco es un chorro de agua. Igual es que las empapo demasiado, no sé  :(  :(  :( .

----------


## ikymagic

No se muy bien como cortar un texto expuesto por otro usuario en su post, y que quede asi to bonito en un cuadrito y demas, pero bueno, lo que yo queria comentar es que mi FP es de la marca O.I.D. y la verdad que no es tan oscuro como comentabais al principio de toda esta discusion, yo diria que casi todo lo contrario, que es mas claro que mi color de piel, asi que aprobecho por si sabeis alguna manera de oscurecerlo, que no sea pasarlo por todo tipo de rincones oscuros.

        Tambien decir que es un poco dificil de usar al principio, pero es como todo, con practica se consiguie, aunque eso es otra, un poco ajustado si que me queda, asi que estoy ave si esta tarde o mañana lo meto en algua calentita ave si se me adapta mejor, ya os contare que tal.

 Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

yo creo que tendre que hacer tb lo del agua con el mio. nunca habia hehco pañuelos y no he tenido problemas, pero hace una semana me compre uno y mes es dificil sacar del puño el fp, se me escapa, aunque algunas veces no, segun como este el pañuelo. es normal o combiene ajustarlo un poquito?
besos

----------


## Felipe

> yo creo que tendre que hacer tb lo del agua con el mio. nunca habia hehco pañuelos y no he tenido problemas, pero hace una semana me compre uno y mes es dificil sacar del puño el fp, se me escapa, aunque algunas veces no, segun como este el pañuelo. es normal o combiene ajustarlo un poquito?
> besos


Igual depende del tamaño del fp. Depende de cómo tengas los dedos, finitos o morcillones, tendrás que usar el que más se amolde a tí.

----------


## Ella

jaja, mis dedos son finos y largos, de pianista :P
para las bolas uso uno corto y ancho, para lo demas usaba este otro pero ya veo que para pañuelos me es dificil, asi que lo ajustare un poquito.
besos

----------


## BITTOR

Pues tienes que ser bastante moreno Ikimagic porque yo tb tengo uno de O.I.D. y aparte de kedarme enano es muy oscuro,claro que yo soy muy blanco,en verano parezco guiri.Lo bueno de ese fp es que es muy blando y se adapta tanto al dedo que no parece muy diferente a los demas excepto por el color.El que tengo ahora de vernet no me da tanto problema con el color pero si que me hace un pedazo dedo de la leche,gordo y largo,tiene que quedar muy justo o tiene que poder entrar con mucha facilidad?y tiene que poder bajar mas de la primera articulacion del dedo o se tiene que kedar justo un pokin mas arriba como a mi me pasa? :shock:

----------


## gatojazz

ella, es que soy nuevo por aquí... por cierto, no consigo ver tus videos... los links me llevan a un sitio que da  error!!! humm... no serás tímida y los habrás quitadoooo :Confused:

----------


## Ella

jaja, si, ya no estan, he metido todos los videos en una carpeta y ahora hay otro link, luego te los paso
besos

----------


## pedrolas

me podriais decir si las tecnicas para el fp son mas o menos dificiles que las de la 2ª parte del canuto lo digo porque yo estoy de momento solo con cartas y me gustaria complementarlo y la 2ª parte del canuto veo que tengo para rato.por otro lado el comprar fp a traves de internet da resultado sin poder probarte aunque pidas varios?.el libro del gran henry 
vale para iniciados?.
saludos

----------


## pedrolas

gracias por tu respuesta armand,ya se que no tiene nada que ver las cartas con el fp,lo que queria decir con complementar cartas con el fp o magia de cerca es que estoy viendo que me encantan las cartas pero veo que son muy absorbentes requieren mucho tiempo y hay ratos que me vendria muy bien practicar otras cosas como el fp.desde luego que voy a seguir con ellas pero viene bien saber otras cosas no?.
aprovecho para preguntaros si conoceis el libro de lewis ganson de magia de cerca sin cartas y si es asi que os parece.
muchas gracias y un saludo

----------


## gatojazz

que tal!!
pedrolas, yo estoy como tú más o menos, soy principiante y toy a saco con el libro de canuto (que es una maravilla, la verdad, porque desde el principio ya empiezas a hacer cosas). Pero también tengo un fp vernet, y poco a poco voy intentando cosillas con él. Te aconsejo un libro que se llama "el abc del fp para el que tiene uno" o algo así, si te interesa miro el nombre exacto y el autor, porque no lo tengo aqui, pero está bastante bien. 
Por cierto, muchas gracias a todos por vuestros consejos, sinceramente me va pasando lo mismo que a todos los novatos (primero me parece que está demasiado justo, luego que me hace un dedo muy largo, etc...). Supongo que será cuestión de ensayar hasta que le cojas el callo, jejeje.

----------


## BITTOR

Si,me imagino que todo sera practicar y practicar y mucho espejo,de todas formas voy a intentar ancharlo un pokito metiendolo en agua caliente.Lei en algun sitio que antes los fps los hacian de metal y que el mago nunca lo mostraba y aunque a veces lo pintaran de color carne solo era por gusto del mago,que habiles eran los magos de antes!y nosotros quejandonos de que se nota un pokito esto o lo otro con las facilidades que ahora tenemos y que ellos nunca tuvieron.

----------


## gatojazz

hola!!! 
soy muy novato en esto, pero ayer "actué" por primera vez para mi familia (si alguien me tenía que abuchear, mejor ellos y así todo queda en casa) haciendo lo más básico con el fp (aparecer y desaparecer pañuelos), y menudo éxito!! alucinaron, entre otras cosas porque nadie sabía que había estado ensayando. Ahora mi única relación con ellos es "no, no te voy a decir cómo lo he hecho", jejeje... pero reconozco que es una maravilla, y un pequeño "subidón" ver el careto que se le queda a la gente con lo que se hace con el  fp... esto sí que engancha!!! 
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros consejos, principalmente a Ella, que la tengo mareada a la pobre!!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Yo también estoy empezando a hacer cosas con el FP. Mi novia se quedó perpleja! decía:"...pero...pero si tenías las manos vacías!!" .   :Lol:

----------


## pedrolas

cuando decis estas cosas sobre el fp me entran unos nervios que ya no se si tendre paciencia para comprar el fp y un libro,estaba esperando a ir un dia a ver a encarnita a magiaestudio para comprarmelo probando pero no se si me aguantaré y lo pediré a tiendamagia.
saludos

----------


## rolando

Hola amigos, os cuento que encargado "el ABC del FP" en una librería de internet y esoy muy ansioso!! 
He leido todos vuestros comentarios sobre el FP y he quedao mareao! Yo quería comprar uno para tenerlo a mano cuando me entreguen el libro, pero ahora con tanto lio (duro/blando, grande/pequeño, claro/oscuro, Vernet/el otro) no sé qué hacer ¿hay que probarlo en la tienda para ver el color y el tamaño? Si es así, no se puede comprar por internet, ¿no?  :roll: 

Un pedido para Ella: Me gustaría ver tus videos ¿puedes decirme dónde están? Muchas gracias.

----------


## ignoto

Pídete el tamaño "regular".
Duro o blando realmente no importa. Mas pronto o mas tarde tendrás que hacerte con los dos y ver cual se te acopla mas.
Yo prefiero los eclipse y, de los Vernet, los blandos aunque para gustos...

También puedes hacerte con un set de dedos en www.tiendamagia.com y salir de dudas. Allí mismo les puedes comprar uno o dos pañuelos rombo de 30 cm y, en la papelería, una hoja de papel de seda.
Con eso y unos billetes estarás haciendo virguerías de cara a un espejo en unos cuantos días.

Ánimo.

----------


## rolando

Gracias Ignoto, eso haré. 
He conseguido "101 Thumb Tip Tricks" de Gary Darwin y aunque, como el nombre lo indica, está en inglés, algo estoy aprendiendo!

----------


## Papo

Rolando me podrias decir el autor del libro abc del fp , por favor. Que quiero comenzar a leer algo del artilugio. Auque lo leido en este foro es de mucho valor para alguien nuevo en esto. por cierto los video de Ella pueden ser muy interesantes.

 Gracias

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Rolando me podrias decir el autor del libro abc del fp , por favor. Que quiero comenzar a leer algo del artilugio. Auque lo leido en este foro es de mucho valor para alguien nuevo en esto. por cierto los video de Ella pueden ser muy interesantes.
> 
>  Gracias



El autor del libro es Ricardo Marre, en www.edicionesmarre.com puedes encontrar dicho libro.

Despues tienes otro libro del Gran Henry tambien dedicado a este accesorio.

----------


## Papo

Gracias espero que esten dentro de mi alcance económico, para poder desaznarme sobre este bello arte.

----------


## themagician

> Sera eso,no lo e aprendido de ningun sitio,compre un truco hace mucho y me vino el F.P. y un folleto con algunas explicaciones,e igual es q es de mala calidad,pero el de Manel Fuentes era igual y si yo lo vi lo tuvo que ver mas de media España.Se ve que lo tienes,yo lo llevo con naturalidad y nadie lo nota pero porque cuando hago la desaparicion abro las manos como en figura de murcielago camuflandolo parcialmente con el pulgar izquierdo,pero despues que hago?Yo suelo meter la mano en el bolsillo donde lo deposito a la vez que saco el movil con la excusa de que creia que me llamaban y asi me deshago de el,digo:"vaya...m parecia que me habia vibrado"y despues vuelvo a guardar el movil y sigo con mi rutina.Pero sto lo hago a distancia,no podria hacerlo en una mesa pq cualquiera se daria cuenta,o al menos a mi me parece;muchas veces me dan ganas de probarlo con mis padres pero no kiero que lo descubran,se desvaneceria la ilusion y tardaria mucho en volverles a sorprender.


Bufff... puede parecer bastante sospechoso, haz lo típico: Saca algún objeto con el que vayas a hacer el siguiente juego(baraja,cuerdas...), o polvos mágicos, o lo que quieras. Pero lo del móvil...

----------


## juancamago

no entendi cual es el problema del fp cuando lo tienen que descargar al termiar el show o cuando lo tienen que utilizar en medio de un juego...

si les parece puedo motrarles el metodo que tengo y que por ahora me es infalible y con gente alrrededor, es mas cruzo las manos porel frente de una persona y yo desde las espaldas de el,  les hago aprarecer y desaparecer el pañuelo si les parece grabo un video  y me dicen  a donde lo cuelgo y lo ven y opinana de esto por alli les sirve 


besos
     jc

----------


## AHC

juancamago


La norma del foro es no colgar videos.
Lo se, suena un poco loco pero .... seguramente lo entenderas.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## juancamago

si les parece lo cuelgo en otro lado y el que le interese lo ve de alli

----------


## SOFTVADER

hola ahc me gustaria saber que es el fp?gracias y perdona mi ignorancia,recien empiezo

----------


## AHC

ayayayayayay..........a ver...este foro pertenece a una tienda de magia.
No se te ocurrio buscarlo  :Confused: ?  :evil: 

Saludos
AHC

----------


## SOFTVADER

como te decia antes ahc soy nuevo tanto en este mundo de magia como con el ordenador.por eso me cuesta tanto buscar.lo siento

----------


## MagNity

Cuando lo conozcas entenderas el porque de cierto secretismo con ciertas preguntas,... tranquilo si realmente te gusta la magia, conoceras lo que significa FP cuando sea el momento.... animos y a seguir.
por cierto este post llevaba mas de tres años dormido, que ganas de despertarlo ahora no? cuando es un tema archirepetido constamente,...

----------


## juancamago

AHC
 no te entendi lo uqe me queres decir con que sea una tienda de magia es solo presentar una tecnica de como lo utilizo al fp no creo que influya en algo tus finanzas el que muestre como me descargo del fp una vez resuelto el juego.......

----------


## AHC

juanca

mi respuesta no era para vos....segui el hilo y veras que le estoy respondiendo al que posteo exactamente arriba.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## luigirey

> Sera eso,no lo e aprendido de ningun sitio,compre un truco hace mucho y me vino el F.P. y un folleto con algunas explicaciones,e igual es q es de mala calidad,pero el de Manel Fuentes era igual y si yo lo vi lo tuvo que ver mas de media España.Se ve que lo tienes,yo lo llevo con naturalidad y nadie lo nota pero porque cuando hago la desaparicion abro las manos como en figura de murcielago camuflandolo parcialmente con el pulgar izquierdo,pero despues que hago?Yo suelo meter la mano en el bolsillo donde lo deposito a la vez que saco el movil con la excusa de que creia que me llamaban y asi me deshago de el,digo:"vaya...m parecia que me habia vibrado"y despues vuelvo a guardar el movil y sigo con mi rutina.Pero sto lo hago a distancia,no podria hacerlo en una mesa pq cualquiera se daria cuenta,o al menos a mi me parece;muchas veces me dan ganas de probarlo con mis padres pero no kiero que lo descubran,se desvaneceria la ilusion y tardaria mucho en volverles a sorprender.



podes meterte la mano en el bolsillo, dejar el fp y sacar un encendedor, y hacerlo desaparacer con fuego. la escusa perfecta

----------


## Chaoz

Al rico reflote oiga!!!! Jejeje amigo luigirey no te has fijado en las fechas de los post? Las primeras páginas son del 2005 y las ultimas de 2008... Creo que hay hilos mas recientes sobre el fp.

Un saludare y no te lo tomes a mal, a todos nos pasa al principio. Por cierto presentate en el foro de presentaciones y dale un vistazo a las normas del foro, veras como todo es mas fácil!

----------

